

Borrowers Refuse to Pay Billions in Home Equity Loans - prs
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/08/12/business/12debt.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Here are some earlier submissions on this and similar topics:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1500564> <\- This has lots of comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1491252>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1175576>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1011716>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=726110> <\- This has lots of comments

------
melling
The article mentions Hoboken, NJ. I live here and there was no bust, IMHO.
Buildings are still going up. It's a small little town on the Hudson River,
across from NYC. I'm sure prices fell 20%, maybe 30%, but you didn't lose half
your money.

